# Buying opportunities?



## sam76 (6 October 2005)

I understand that the free-fall is continuing, but what stocks do readers see as being oversold and good value??

Although I haven't looked too hard, TCL seems to be good at sub-$7 

Anything else???


----------



## The Bookeeper (6 October 2005)

Are you offering a stop loss service for us?


----------



## sam76 (6 October 2005)

LOL 

I thought I might have jumped the gun starting this thread so early! :laser_sho

Ahhh, the impetuousness of youth.....


----------



## happytrader (6 October 2005)

Hi there Sam76

I'm agree with the Bookeepers sentiments. Love the way he puts it. Its not a good time for heroics friend!  Wait for a recovery before you enter the market and move with the market. There's a lot of pain out there at the moment and that breeds volatility.  As always this is only my opinion and not to be taken as a recommendation.

Happytrader


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 October 2005)

OXR looks a little more positive than many others to me. Price and volume moved up in the last hour of trading though I'm not really sure how significant that is.


----------



## happytrader (6 October 2005)

Hi There Smurf1976

If you did decide to buy OXR you can at least subsidise your purchase and cover your downside with suitable option cover. Not a bad premium in my opinion. Of course check it out and do your own research.  This is merely my opinion and not to be taken as a recommendation or financial advice.


Happytrader


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 October 2005)

ADB is not bad buying!
It fared well yesterday but dropped some today. I got in at $12.65  after it was sold off as low as $12.40. I feel any lower would be too much. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## BraceFace (7 October 2005)

I like BNB as potential buy. Some commentators have suggested will be a $50 stock in times to come. It has been hammered down nearly 25% in the last 5 days which is a little excessive when you consider that the market is only down around 4%. Closed at 16.51 after stabilizing later in the day. Hard to call but even if it falls back some more, it's a good longer term play.


----------



## wayneL (7 October 2005)

I don't know about you lot, but I've been short selling my arse off.

This has  been a very nice three days.

SPI down 27 @ 4403 atm...coulda sworn I saw it @ -38 earlier.

Looks like big down day no. 3 for the ASX... or :fan depending on your time frame etc

<edit> a strong bounce off the lows as we go into the close...could auger well for you dip buyers...good luck


----------



## wayneL (7 October 2005)

SPI is actually +9 at the close of the US futures.

Up day for ASX maybe?


----------



## markrmau (7 October 2005)

Was a big dip. Time is gmt.

PS I wouldn't touch BNB until it got down to $10-12


----------



## Yippyio (7 October 2005)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> I like BNB as potential buy. Some commentators have suggested will be a $50 stock in times to come. It has been hammered down nearly 25% in the last 5 days which is a little excessive when you consider that the market is only down around 4%. Closed at 16.51 after stabilizing later in the day. Hard to call but even if it falls back some more, it's a good longer term play.




Hi Braceface,

One of the reasons BNB has come off so severly is it recieved a new brokers valuation of just $ 7.45.........ouch  :goodnight


----------



## el_ninj0 (7 October 2005)

MGX is a good buying oportunity at its current level in my opinion. Its helped by lower all prices. Its really only going to be effected by the chinese market. Which is clearly not slowing. There is a possible iron ore price rise of minimum 10%. Lots of panic overselling happend yesterday, which in my opinion was totally unjustified.

Its dropped 6 cents in the pass 2 days with the drops, but there is decent support now at the 80cps level. I doubt it will drop further today. I'd be putting my money on a rise in the price rather than another drop.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 October 2005)

Yippyio said:
			
		

> Hi Braceface,
> 
> One of the reasons BNB has come off so severly is it recieved a new brokers valuation of just $ 7.45.........ouch  :goodnight




Yes, I thought when it hit $14 is was overvalued, but it just kept going up. It will be a few years before it is $50.


----------



## tech/a (7 October 2005)

SBM looks set to launch again on pre open.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 October 2005)

MBL is down today after a quick run in early trading. 

Who is buying MBL and why?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 October 2005)

Is there anyone willing to challenge their pride on this thread?


----------



## Knobby22 (8 October 2005)

Most of the stocks I have been hoping will drop have actually risen or have gone no where. CSL keeps performing, it is my largest shareholding and I can't wait to hear from mcNamee on Alan Kohlers program tomorrow.

I think Woodside may be starting to enter bargain territory. 
A minor oil price drop does not really effect a company that gets most of its revenue from gas and has a number of large projects being built. As usual, I am talking a long term buy.

I like BHP and may buy some if they get to $18.

I think the wisest buys are companies that do not rely heavily on the domestic economy or are in near monopoly situations. 

I am keeping an eye on Metalstorm. This is a good technology company that needs to make a raising. If the market causes the raising to be at a lower price say 20c then they may be a good chance to buy in.

Chemeq may be a good turn around story, needs to fall more.

TSR is a company with a new business, I will also be keeping my eye on it, very chancy investment for the brave.

Mul - this company is one I would certainly put money into - not! my prediction is that it will die horribly within a year.


----------



## BraceFace (11 October 2005)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> I like BNB as potential buy.
> 
> Contrary to some view on this forum, BNB has in fact rebounded strongly since last weeks dramatic declines. My prediction is $25 by the end of the year.


----------



## Yippyio (11 October 2005)

FYI - Resources looking very strong despite recent weakness on equity markets.

Read on..........



Gold futures near record highs
Source:	 AAP
Date:	2005-Oct-11 07:35 AM
Copper prices ended off record highs set earlier in London Metal Exchange business, as buying interest petered out in low-key trade, dealers said.

Three-months copper ended at $US3,917 a tonne, up $US2 on Friday's close but off an earlier all-time peak above $US3,950.

Current high prices met with resistance from physical dealers, although investment funds seemed content with their long positions, dealers said.

Plant closures, production cuts and labour disputes have all affected supply, which combined with falling LME stocks, have created tightness against robust demand.

Aluminium was at $US1,904, down $US3, while zinc was at $US1,479, unchanged.

Lead was at $US962, down $US7, while nickel was at $US12,700, down $US400.

Tin was at $US6,600, up $US50.

Comex Gold - Gold futures in New York settled at near-18-year highs as fund buying on the back of economic worries and strong investment demand extended the metal's recent rally, traders and analysts said.

Silver futures reached a 10-month peak, driven up by copper prices hitting another record and by higher gold.

Benchmark December delivery gold edged up 30 US cents to finish at $US478 an ounce on the New York Mercantile Exchange's COMEX division.

Prices have benefited from recent worries about inflation and geopolitical uncertainty due to gold's role as a classic safe-haven asset, trading sources said.

Bullion hit an almost 18-year peak at $US478.50 early Monday on jewellery demand and safe-haven buying. Many market players expect gold to soon test the $US480 level before eventually marching toward $US500.

But some dealers felt it was at risk of profit taking by funds and could correct lower in the short-term. In addition, a growing net short position held by commercial players was seen as technically bearish, which could dampen the rally.

Trading lacked lustre in the session due to holidays. It was Columbus Day in the United States, a federal holiday, and bond trading was closed, while Canada was off for Thanksgiving and Japan celebrated a national holiday.

Spot gold changed hands at $US474.80/475.50 an ounce late in New York, above Friday's close at $US473.80/4.50. Monday's late fix in London by bullion dealers was at $US473.20.

 Brought to you by AAP.
 © 2005 AAP


----------



## Yippyio (11 October 2005)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Most of the stocks I have been hoping will drop have actually risen or have gone no where. CSL keeps performing, it is my largest shareholding and I can't wait to hear from mcNamee on Alan Kohlers program tomorrow.
> 
> I think Woodside may be starting to enter bargain territory.
> A minor oil price drop does not really effect a company that gets most of its revenue from gas and has a number of large projects being built. As usual, I am talking a long term buy.
> ...




Re: BHP - It would take a major crash in commodity valuations for BHP to ever get to $18 again. With the current price strength and no end in sight for demand, I do not see any retracement in commodities for quite some time.


----------



## RichKid (13 October 2005)

Yippyio said:
			
		

> Re: BHP - It would take a major crash in commodity valuations for BHP to ever get to $18 again. With the current price strength and no end in sight for demand, I do not see any retracement in commodities for quite some time.




I've posted some remarks on BHP in the 'BHP price weakness' thread. Retest of 1950 is a real possibility imo, panic spike down to 18 may not be off the cards.

As with all bullmarkets things will settle down and then we can probably re-assess. Too early to call atm as far as I'm concerned, wonder how optimistic the PE ratios are right now? Just my views.


----------



## RichKid (13 October 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Was a big dip. Time is gmt.
> 
> PS I wouldn't touch BNB until it got down to $10-12




$10, from memory, is an old resistance level, sounds good. All a matter of how secure future earnings are. They don't actually have the track record of MBL so some money would probably prefer to stay in MBL too.


----------



## Yippyio (14 October 2005)

Hi Rich kid,

Re: BNB, it's looking like a good buy now ?

Anyone else have a view on this stock ?


----------



## Yippyio (17 October 2005)

Bought BNB on Friday @ 16.59


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 October 2005)

Yippyio said:
			
		

> Bought BNB on Friday @ 16.59




I thought you might be interested in this.


Babcock & Brown (BNB)   Technical Recommendation: HOLD

Technical Target: $15.00 



Technical View
The stock is likely to remain volatile, with the price structure calling for a bounce from current levels, and then a further decline to the A$15 to A$15.30 level.

Momentum indictors, although oversold, are not yet in a position to underpin a new advance. This supports the outlook gleaned from the price structure.

With the limited price history, it is difficult, and too early, to form a strong medium-term view and we would prefer to wait to see how price reacts over the next few weeks.

We rate the stock as a HOLD.




Company Summary
BNB is a global investment and advisory business with operations in most major international business centres. While similar to Macquarie Bank, a significant proportion of its revenue is derived from principal investment positions. BNB also tends to leverage advisory, arrangement and investment management roles from its principal investments, generating revenue across the value chain.
   Market Statistics
Price: $17.20 
Price as at: 07-Oct-05 
Market Cap ($M): 5,994.2 
Equiv. Shares (M): 348.5 
% Market: 0.40 
12Mth Range ($): 7.60 - 21.85 
Turnover ($M pa): 2,719.1 
Index: S&P/ASX 100 
Sector: Financials 
Industry Group: Diversified Financials 
Industry: Capital Markets 


Share Price Returns (%)
 3 Mths 6 Mths 12 Mths 
 19.9 75.9 >99  
Sector 4.6 7.7 19.3 
Market 4.9 6.1 19.0


----------



## Yippyio (18 October 2005)

Gee thanks Snake, that's a nice way to start the day and here's me thinking yesterday that it was I who had given this stock the kiss of death.


----------



## Yippyio (18 October 2005)

Here's another view for you from Huntley's

FYI

Huntleys Recommendation: Babcock & Brown Limited ( BNB )

Recommendation: Accumulate

BNB is a global investment bank with expertise in structured finance and infrastructure investing. The stock should trade at a premium for the potential of management and staff to grow the structured finance, leasing and real estate businesses, the company's record at investing profitably for its own account, the opportunities open to BNB in infrastructure sourcing, and the global network which identifies structured finance and infrastructure assets for sale. Earnings seem to be partly internally hedged against economic cycles. We like BNB's strategy of growing its traditional real estate and structured finance business while growing new revenue streams in infrastructure and property investment management.Shares in investment banks are not for everyone. Intending owners of BNB should familiarise themselves with the particular risks in investment banking. BNB's profit growth and earnings guidance depend on favourable conditions in investment markets. The dividend yield is negligible. Not for income-oriented investors.


----------

